# General > Biodiversity >  Killer Whales

## Seabird

John O'Groats Ferry had a fantastic evening crossing of the Pentland Firth on the 5th May with the sighting of 2 Minke Whales and 6 Killer Whales. The Killer Whale Pod consisted of 1 large Bull, 4 Females and 1 Juvenile. The ferry stopped and the pod hung around for 10 minutes.
It seems the Killer Whale season is here.

Colin Bird
www.caithness-sea-watching.co.uk

----------


## Rictina

What a stunning sight that must have been, WOW WOW.....

----------


## Aaldtimer

Seabird, your link takes us to the main site...but where is the vid of the KWs? ::

----------


## Seabird

> Seabird, your link takes us to the main site...but where is the vid of the KWs?


Aaldtimer i had a look at their site going through a search engine and although the word video and slides is mentioned all i can find are slides. I only supply a link i don't have anything to do with their web site.

Colin

----------


## Aaldtimer

Ah, OK Colin , sorry I thought you were suggesting there were vids to see the KWs...my apologies! ::

----------


## elamanya

had a fantastic veiw off a pod of orcas around 50 , we thought they were feeding for ages along side the rig i work on , they were herding some sorta fish then coming up thru the shoal , they were breaching, tail slapping, and were along side for about, a hour was really a fantastic site to see there were also dozens of gannets diving at the same time

----------


## Seabird

2nd sighting of Killer Whales reported by the John O'Groats Ferry.
This time seen between Sannick and Duncansby Head at 10.30.
1 Bull 2 cows and a juvenile.
Last seen moving West.

Colin

----------


## Seabird

4 Killer Whales Seen from Duncansby Head at 6.20pm this evening.
2 Adult Bulls and 2 Adult Females.
The Bulls were heading towards the skerries but slowed and changed direction because of a fishing trawler passing in front of them. They were followed about 10 minutes later by the females. I lost sight of them going South. I did manage one very long range picture.
This was my second attempt at trying to catch sight of Killer Whales this year.



Colin
www.Caithness-sea-watching.co.uk

----------


## Rictina

Awesome....

----------


## Peachie

amazing photo. good effort :Grin:

----------


## Jovi

As I said...green with envy.....well captured Colin  :Grin:

----------


## Seabird

2 more Killer Whale sightings today in Pentland Firth.

There have been 10 sightings of Killer Whales and 1 of Risso's Dolphins reported in one way or other during the last 10 days. 
I have only been able to record 5 Killer Whale sightings due to lack of formal reports.

You can e-mail sightings to me by clicking on my name on my web site home page or enter them on the form on my web site, or the Sea watch Foundation on line form.

Colin Bird
Local Sea Watch Foundation Coordinator
http://www.seawatchfoundation.org.uk/sightingsform.php
caithness sea watching.
http://www.caithness-sea-watching.co.uk/13.html

----------


## Seabird

A pod of 7 Killer Whales went past Duncansby Head at 8.20am this morning.
Pictures sent to Andy Foot who thinks at lesst one of the females is in his ID catalogue.
I'm afraid the angle of the sun was not very helpful.

----------


## Seabird

Pictures taken at 8pm Whaligoe Steps 20-5-10.






I will be giving a presentation 7pm Friday 21-5-10 Seadrift Centre, Dunnet about Whales and Dolphins around the Caithness Coast.

Colin Bird
Local Sea Watch Foundation coordinator.

----------


## brandy

anyone seen them today or know where there at~?

----------


## jarra124

3 this morning in Gills Bay heading west at about 6.30 am

----------


## kat300586

my partner seen them yesterday i think it was wen he was at work.it was yesterday or e day b4.not sure were bouts it was but i was out at reiss beach an i could see e bout he was on from there in the distance.think ats were it was.

----------


## Sandra_B

I am beyond jealous!! Thanks for sharing your pictures.

----------


## davem

Daughter just saw 2 near Duncansby head N coast side.
Excited text 1/2 hour ago

----------


## highland red

Fantastic stuff.  I have still never seen one. :Frown:

----------


## Gronnuck

WOW - yeh but - Wow - no but - wow and wow again, fantastic photos.  :Grin: 

I've yet to see one but I live in hope. It looks as if I'm going to have to arm myself with binos, camera and folding chair and spend some time at Duncansby Head!  ::

----------


## Seabird

> WOW - yeh but - Wow - no but - wow and wow again, fantastic photos. 
> 
> I've yet to see one but I live in hope. It looks as if I'm going to have to arm myself with binos, camera and folding chair and spend some time at Duncansby Head!


I think we are past the peak of sightings Gronnuck, if the information in Orkney bird group chatter is correct.
I'm pleased to say some of those who went looking got quite a thrilling experience.
But i'm sure some of our Orca visitors will return perhaps not in the numbers seen of late.


Colin

----------


## Anfield

> I think we are past the peak of sightings Gronnuck, if the information in Orkney bird group chatter is correct.
> I'm pleased to say some of those who went looking got quite a thrilling experience.
> But i'm sure some of our Orca visitors will return perhaps not in the numbers seen of late.
> Colin


Is there any way of setting up an early alarm texting/e-mail notification system for when rare species are spotted in our waters

----------


## Seabird

> Is there any way of setting up an early alarm texting/e-mail notification system for when rare species are spotted in our waters


The birding groups use a texting system and they are easy to set up. The problem is the Whales and Dolphins. There movements are unpredictable and  they rarely stay in one area for more than a few minutes. The only species i've ever been able to track is the Killer Whale and the Pilot Whale.
When the Killer Whales were off John O'Groats Saturday i received a text from a friend and i sent text to some others but noone was able to catch sight of the pod.

Colin

----------


## donnick

yes i was working at the castle of mey on fri and spotted  3 killer whales was very impresive they hung about for ten min then headed of to Dunnet head  delighted

----------


## Gronnuck

> yes i was working at the castle of mey on fri and spotted 3 killer whales was very impresive they hung about for ten min then headed of to Dunnet head delighted


Buggha - buggha - buggha - OH and I were working in the garden and must've missed missed them - Aaaaarrrgh!
Mind you it's difficult to keep an eye on the sea when your digging the new veggie plot,  :: .

----------


## donnick

> Buggha - buggha - buggha - OH and I were working in the garden and must've missed missed them - Aaaaarrrgh!
> Mind you it's difficult to keep an eye on the sea when your digging the new veggie plot, .


  ooops we should have given u a shout .the 10 oclock starts in T room  thought we were a welcoming committee  ::

----------


## Mrs Sweetie

Fabulous.  My son has just spotted a pod of, he thinks, orcas, heading south from Papigoe and he lost sight at Wick.

----------


## Seabird

> Fabulous.  My son has just spotted a pod of, he thinks, orcas, heading south from Papigoe and he lost sight at Wick.


Quite possibly the same group of 9 seen outside Lybster Harbour at 8.10pm this evening.
1 large bull and an assortment of females and calves. Last seen heading East.
They were hunting seals this was indicated by the fact they passed Swiney Hill so close to the cliffs that they almost got pass me without me seeing them. Pity the weather was so poor, very grey with rain falling. I did get some pictures with sufficient markings visible on the animals to send them in as part of the Sea watch Foundation photo a fin programme.

Colin Bird
www.Caithness-Sea-Watching.co.uk

----------


## Mrs Sweetie

You are probably right.  He counted 8 but was unable to get any photos of any worth because of the atrocious weather.

----------


## highlander

was so delighted, as we were flying out of wick i was looking down at the sea and saw four whales, was tickled pink to get the birds eye view

----------

